# Pics from todays Midlands Breakfast Club



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great meet this morning at RAF Museum at Cosford, even more so when you consider its free. Really eclectic miox of cars, everything from chopped Ford Pops, through Rover P5's, Elises / Exiges, TVR's, Ferraris, Atoms, E-Types to Monaro's and a rather lovely Gallardo

Only managed a few pics:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And some more


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And more


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Lovely motors as always, must try and go to one of these meets one day.

Thanks for sharing them. :thumb:

Tony


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And the last


----------



## Richarl_VXR (Oct 8, 2009)

Great pics mate. Fantastic weather too. Did you manage to get any pics of the Gallardo?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one mate:thumb: Don't know why but seeing Mondeo rear lights on the noble (Pic 2) always brings a smile to my face


----------

